# People Say I Have An Ugly Hog



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

They lie, he’s just derpy. 😂&#55358;&#56692;


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

I love those little toothers !!!!


----------



## malsr2015 (Jan 23, 2019)

Are you kidding me? He soooo cute!!! I wish my hedgies had teeth like that! Adorable!!! 😍


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

❤ those toothers can bite 😂


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just keep coming back to look at this gorgeous baby! Such an angel! Those adorable pink ears!! That sweet pink nose!! Those TOOFERS!!


----------



## HedgehogHarvey (May 31, 2017)

Who says that??? You need to remove them from your life.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm not a fan of his longer than usual snout, but he's not bad looking!

Sent from my SM-F900U using Tapatalk


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Oct 1, 2019)

Although my wife would say he looks like a rat. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-F900U using Tapatalk


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Aww, how can you not love that cute little face and those little toothers!


----------

